# Sick and tired



## fedupinnorthcarolina (Jul 9, 2012)

I came home Friday and told my husband that I did not want to be married anymore. There are many reasons behind my decesion: 1) He does not work 2) hs is an alcholic 3) he is verbally abusive. We have seperated before in the past, but I always let him come back because I feel sorry for him. I just can't take anymore. He calls me a lot of bad names and cuses me for hours. The home we share is my grandmothers home, and I rent from her. He refuses to leave until he finds a job and gets on his feet. What am I suppose to do?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Fed up sorry you are here I agree with you that if your not happy and are being abused then throw the guy out I would contact a atty who can advise you on the best methods for your particular situation Life is too short to be stuck in a relationship such as one you describe 

Good Luck


----------



## HiMaint57 (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry you're in such a bad situation. I would definitely get out of this marriage. Contact an attorney so you know what you can and can't do. He really doesn't have any motivation to find a job -- you're going to need to push him by filing for divorce. Life is indeed too short to be in your situation.


----------



## bussunda100 (Mar 6, 2012)

actually my situation is very similar in 1) my wife does not work
but she is not an alcoholic or abusive to me.
I wish she was coz it would make my life easier to divorce her.


----------



## aussiechick (Jul 1, 2012)

You need to leave and have your grandmother evict him.... Can you explore the legal avenues along that line?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

